# Need some advice on a new martial art...



## ADSR84 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey everyone, 
So I've been looking at getting back into martial arts for a while having done Taekwondo (ITF) for a number of years ages ago. In my area, there's quite a bit of Karate, Muay Thai, and BJJ. I was looking at Karate because I'd really like to get into tournament fighting. My question is, out of Goju Ryu or Shotokan (the styles near me) which is best for competitions?

Thanks!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 11, 2018)

for competitions Shotokan would be better.


----------



## Martial D (Apr 11, 2018)

ADSR84 said:


> Hey everyone,
> So I've been looking at getting back into martial arts for a while having done Taekwondo (ITF) for a number of years ages ago. In my area, there's quite a bit of Karate, Muay Thai, and BJJ. I was looking at Karate because I'd really like to get into tournament fighting. My question is, out of Goju Ryu or Shotokan (the styles near me) which is best for competitions?
> 
> Thanks!


You may already know this, but bjj also has a lot of competition (tournaments).


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 11, 2018)

Martial D said:


> You may already know this, but bjj also has a lot of competition (tournaments).



Could do both karate and BJJ, very good combination.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Apr 14, 2018)

go for shotokan its the best ive done it


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 27, 2018)

ADSR84 said:


> Hey everyone,
> So I've been looking at getting back into martial arts for a while having done Taekwondo (ITF) for a number of years ages ago. In my area, there's quite a bit of Karate, Muay Thai, and BJJ. I was looking at Karate because I'd really like to get into tournament fighting. My question is, out of Goju Ryu or Shotokan (the styles near me) which is best for competitions?
> 
> Thanks!



From what little I know of Karate, Shotokan is your man.


----------

